# Self Storage Madrid



## loquito (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a quick question.

I would like to rent one of those self-storage places, but I am not sure if they are available in Madrid, or even in Spain at all.

If anyone knows of any reliable companies that offer this service here in Madrid, could you please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

loquito said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> I would like to rent one of those self-storage places, but I am not sure if they are available in Madrid, or even in Spain at all.
> 
> ...


Yes, they do exist, but I've never used one so I can't recommend anything. Just google storage Madrid


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*In Valencia We Have Loads Now*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, they do exist, but I've never used one so I can't recommend anything. Just google storage Madrid


So I assume that in Madrid the same chains will exist. The best recommendation around here is Bluespace so I suppose that Madrid will have a few too. Also check out Minialmacenes and Trasteros on Google.


----------



## loquito (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I checked bluespace and sent them off an email earlier. They have 4 or 5 centers in Madrid, and I am just waiting for them to get back to me with a quote.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

